# Any alternatives to the Springfield Armory XD Subcompact?



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

I've recently stumbled into the land of firearms, and have already done some researching and looking around for pistols. My main use is going to be concealed carry, so obviously my focus is on sub-compacts.

I've basically narrowed it down to the Springfield Armory XD Sub-Compact 9mm. Though, before dropping the money on one, I'd like to ask you people who are more knowledgeable if there are any alternatives to the XD9sc that includes this one feature:

*Grip safety* = I've looked at Glocks which don't have any manual safety features. And I've also looked at a number of other guns from S&W to Ruger which only seem to have thumb safeties. I realized that the grip-safety is my favorite type of safety, so I'd definitely want an alternative that has this feature.

If there are any, how do they compare to the XD9sc? Some other things that are important for me: ammo capacity (XD9sc has 13 which is great), 9mm caliber, trigger safety, as compact as possible, accurate, and it has to be reliable!

Thanks in advance


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you've never owned a firearm and have just "stumbled into the land of firearms" a small revolver may be a safer bet. Take a basic pistol class and go to a range and shoot some of the pistols to see what you like too. This needs to be more than head knowledge, it's dangerous.


----------



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> If you've never owned a firearm and have just "stumbled into the land of firearms" a small revolver may be a safer bet. Take a basic pistol class and go to a range and shoot some of the pistols to see what you like too. This needs to be more than head knowledge, it's dangerous.


Perhaps I worded my OP wrongly, because I've already had quite a few months of shooting experience at local in-door ranges using rentals and friends' pistols. So, I'm definitely not new to the firearm scene. This is just my first time owning a pistol myself, so I want to make the best purchasing decision possible.

Anyway, suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

One of the most important features of a gun is how it actuallly operates. I personally think a DA/SA subcompact pistol with thumb safety and decocker is the best way to learn about a handgun. Also a DA/SA gun allows you to do lots of dry-fire practice using snapcaps in the chamber. And, as a beginner, you need to pull the trigger a hundred times a day to build up your hand and trigger muscles and muscle memory and get your fingertip placement right and practice. With a striker fired gun, you have to cock it every time you want to pull the trigger. I personally don't care for grip safeties because there is a chance that you can't get it to fire when you really need it to fire...either for self-defense or for competition. Many 1911 style guns have grip safeties, but you are probably looking at a more expensive purchase and a SA-only gun, which is not as good to learn on. 

My opinion is that pocket carry guns need to be under 6" in length, and concealed carry guns need to be under 7" in length and under 30oz. (Many 1911 owners will disagree, of course). The smaller and lighter the better if you really intend to do concealed carry, IMHO. I have a Kahr PM9 for pocket and a Cz 2075 RAMI Polymer for IWB concealment for 9mm. (I also carry 380's, which are adequate for self defense IMHO. )

I recommend one of the guns below which are DA/SA with decockers and thumb safeties and under 6" in length and under 26oz in weight and reasonably priced.
Beretta PX-4 Subcompact;
Taurus Millenium Pro;
Bersa UC 9mm (very underrated brand....excellent guns);
Cz 2075 RAMI BD;

Here is my complete list:
Model Action Weight Length Width Rounds
Cz 2075 RAMI P DA/SA 25	6.4	1.3	10 or 14
Ruger LC9	DAO Hammer	17	6	0.9	7+1
Walther PPS	Striker Half-Cock	21.3	6.3	1	7+1
Kel-Tec PF-9	DAO Hammer	12.7	5.85	0.9	7+1
SigSauer P250 Sub	DAO Hammer	25	6.7	1.1	_12
Beretta PX4 Subc	DA/SA 26.1	6.2	1.4	_13
Taurus MileniumPro	DA/SA 20.7	6.1	1.1	10+1
Glock G26	Striker Half-Cock	19.8	6.5	1.2	_10 or 12
Walther P99 Comp	Striker Full or Half	20.7	6.6	1.3	_10
Taurus 709B	DA/SA 19	6	1.1	7+1
Bersa UC DA/SA 23	6.5	1.45	10 or 13
Springfield XD Sub	Striker Half-Cock	20.5	6.26 10+1
S&W M&P Comp	Striker Half-Cock	21.7	6.7	1.3	12+1
Bersa BP CC 9	Striker 21.5	6.45	0.94	8+1
Ruger SR9c	Striker Half-Cock	23.4	6.85	1.3	_10 or 17
Glock G19	Striker Half-Cock	21	6.85	1.2	_15
SigSauer P239	DA/SA 29.5	6.6	1.2	_8

Although 7.4" in length, you may want to consider the Sig 2022 9mm (right now are under $400....really good deal) or a starter gun: Ruger P95DC. 

Whatever you decide, please be safe and get plenty of training. I recommend Gander Academy if you are near one.
Good Luck and Be Safe.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I admired the grip safety on my Gold Cup (1911, .45), especially when carried cocked and locked. The short, light trigger pull made the grip safety seem like a good thing.

To me at least, the grip safety carries less significance with long double action trigger pulls.

The original Centennial revolver had a grip safety. I believe it was the only revolver ever to sport any sort of manual safety; the long trigger pull was considered sufficient.

In the early 1980s all revolvers and pistols sold in the USA had to have either a trigger block or an inertia firing pin to prevent accidental discharge due to dropping the weapon.

I think that as you become more comfortable with the weapons you will find that you will not be so demanding of a grip safety.

Many police departments require that a pistol have a manual safety, but this is primarily to protect the officer if someone tries to wrestle the weapon from his holster. (Many departments require a level II (and some require a level III) retention holster for that same reason. Civilians rarely need this sort of holster.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

To answer your question other than the XD, XDm, 1911's and the revolver that was mentioned the only other gun with a grip actuated safety that I can think of is the HK P7 or P7M8. This model has a squeeze cocking mechanism on the front of the grip instead of the back. The P7 is not currently in production but many used and still new in box can be found although pricey. 1911's also have a thumb safety which you do not like so I'd rule that out. If this is a must have feature for you I think the XD9sc or XDm9 compact you are already familiar with makes the most sense. Just be aware that by fixating on that specific option you are limiting your choices to a very narrow segment of of a much larger market. Not necessarily a bad thing. You know what you want and nothing says you can't change your mind later or add another handgun of a different type to your collection. Xd or XDm is a solid choice and a respectible place to start.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with cclaxton. There is no need for more than one safety on any pistol and it needs to be easily overcome. Grip safeties are a nuisance especially if you are trying to shoot someone off your back (yes some of us practice that with an unloaded gun of course). The DA/SA pistols are probably the safest to use and easiest to get into action. Get a holster that is stiff and covers the trigger. Learn to keep your finger along the side of the frame while drawing it and until it points ahead of you. Practice until it is second nature to be safe. The SIG 2022 is a good choice.


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

XD Subcompact (which I have XD9 SC). I bought it and thought that it would be perfect, but the problem with the grip safety on the XD is that you cannot rack the slide back unless you have depressed the grip safety lever. Now that might not seem like a big deal and it isn't to a point, but I do not like it. I did not think to check that when I bought it recently and am now a bit displeased.

Like I said not that big of a deal unless one of your hands is down (my strong hand is recovering from a break). It is nice to feel like as long as you get a hold of your pistol you can rack a round in without having to try and put pressure on the darn grip safety lever at the same time. Once I figured that out I liked my XD9 SC a LOT less.

I am thinking of going the route of the S&W M&P9 Compact (this one has night sights on it):
Product: Smith & Wesson M&P Compact 9mm

I do not like the m&p trigger safety style compared to the glock style split trigger safety, but I will get used to it in order to feel like my pistol isnt protecting me from myself. If you do go that route make sure there is no magazine safety... Whoever came up with that has never been in combat or understood the value of a condition 1 reload.

Just my thoughts... Oh and BTW if anyone disagrees with my view of the m&p9 please feel free to voice what you do or don't like about it. I'd hate to buy ANOTHER pistol that I was disappointed with because of something I didn't hear about it. Good luck with the decision!

-edit-

And I'm not trying to bash the XD's as I do like everything else about the pistol...

-edit-


----------



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the detailed answers guys. I've checked out some other guns but I think I'm going to end up buying the XD9sc, as the features it provides suits my preferences pretty well. 

I've also heard many people give nothing but praise for the Springfield XD's, so I'll probably go and check one out soon if I can find a dealer that has them available locally.


----------



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

Based on your first post, I think you will love the gun. I own both the XD9 service model and the XD9sc. I bought the service model quite a while ago. If I had bought the sc first, I probably wouldn't own the bigger gun. I love both of them. They shoot straight, are very comfortable to shoot, have a very natural grip, and most important, they go bang every single time I pull the trigger. I own other guns in various calibers, both semi-autos and revolvers, and these two are my hands down favorites.


----------

